# Female Tortoise NAMES!?



## MyTortoise (Jan 13, 2014)

I would really like some ideas of girls names for my little russian tortoise! 
Thank You!!


----------



## Liam Owen (Jan 13, 2014)

Tina!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jan 13, 2014)

Natasha
Katerina
Lola
Clara
Amelia
Duckie
Sara
Misty
Myrtle
Stella

Or some more gender neutral names:
Waffles
Cheeto
Squirtle
Squirt
Peanut
Meeko


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

MyTortoise said:


> I would really like some ideas of girls names for my little russian tortoise!
> Thank You!!



If she is yellow like mine:
Pineapple, Apple, Lemon, Lemon Drop, Sunflower, Dandelion (Dandy for short). 
Russian names:
Natasha Rominov ( Avengers), Vera, Sofia


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ciaytee.... C. A. T


----------



## laurenmrm (Jan 14, 2014)

Anastasia


----------



## Saleama (Jan 14, 2014)

If you watch her long enough, she will tell you her name. I know it sounds silly but try it. I have named every one of mine this way. Some tell me their names quickly, 2 of my Sulcata babies told me their names before I actually bought them, and some more slowly, my two Greg T baby Leos have still not told me their names after 3 months.


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Jan 14, 2014)

I need to post underside pics but I'm sort of regretting naming mine a girls only name (Eloise) since I'm starting to think she might be he. That being said I like the traditional names for animals you know so traditional people don't use them much anymore.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 14, 2014)

Shelly, Shelby, Shella... You can kinda catch my drift.


----------



## mctlong (Jan 14, 2014)

I always thought Daisy would be a nice name for an RT.

Other Russian name ideas - Anya, Czarina, Dasha, Galina, Irina, Ivana Katya, Liliya, Marina, Misha, Natasha, Tatiana




tffnytorts said:


> *Shelly*, Shelby, Shella... You can kinda catch my drift.



Good ones!


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 14, 2014)

I like Daisy too


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank God! 

My wife is in charge of that department.


----------

